# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin du lịch > Ẩm thực >  Các quán ăn ngon tuyệt ở Cần Thơ - Du lịch Cần Thơ

## hangnt

*Miền Tây Nam Bộ nổi tiếng với các loại hải sản, rau trái tươi ngon, vì thế ở đây cũng có vô vàn các quán ăn ngon.*



Lẩu cá kèo bên bến Ninh Kiều
- Lẩu trâu và bò quanh lửa hồng, quán Hương Lúa ở cầu số 3, quốc lộ 91B, quận Ninh Kiều (Mậu Thân kéo dài).

-Lẩu bò và các món ăn chế biến từ bò, Hải Thượng Lãn Ông.

- Lẩu cá kèo ở các quán bên bến Ninh Kiều.

- Bún mắm chợ Cả Đài.

- Bánh cống 6A Nguyễn Trãi.

- Sinh tố ở khu Ngô Quyền (gần cột đèn 3 ngọn).

- Vịt nấu chao hẻm 1 Lý Tự Trọng và hẻm Thành Đoàn.

- Khô mực chiên giòn, lề đường Phan Đình Phùng.

- Nem nướng Thanh Vân, 17 đại lộ Hòa Bình.

- Sườn nướng La Cà, 118/15A Trần Văn Khéo.

- Lẩu dê 21 Ngọc Mai.

- Bít tết 30A Mậu Thân.

- Bún riêu tôm, 150 Xô Viết Nghệ Tĩnh.

- Ốc hút, bánh nậm ở quán Miền Trung trong hẻm gần Châu Văn Liêm.

- Súp cua, đường Nguyễn Việt Hồng.

- Cút chiên, gần nhà trẻ đường Nguyễn Trãi.

- Ốc luộc, gần nhà trẻ đường Mậu Thân khúc trên.

- Chè hột gà, đường Phan Đình Phùng.

- Thịt cầy Sông Hậu, đường Trần Văn Hoài.

- Chân gà chiên đầu đường Trần Văn Hoài.

- Lẩu dê Cầu Bắc, gần cổng chào TP Cần Thơ, sát bến phà.



Mực, cá kèo nướng thơm lừng.
- Phở Danh, số 7 Xô Viết Nghệ Tĩnh.

- Trái cây đĩa ở Hàng Dương.

- Lẩu mắm quán Dạ Lý, 89 đường 3/2 gần cầu Đầu Sấu.

- Bún mắm đường Lý Tự Trọng.

- Bánh bèo, gỏi cuốn, Lê Lai.

- Ngao sò ốc, Trần Văn Khéo.

- Ba ba nấu mẻ, quán Cây Dừa, 46 đường Trần Văn Hoài.

- Rắn hầm xả trên đường Trần Văn Hoài, đối diện trụ sở báo Cần Thơ.

- Cháo cá lóc, quán Ngọc Ngân đường Trần Văn Khéo (bên cạnh sân vận động).

- Bánh xèo, bánh chè nướng Ngọc Ngân.

- Ruột heo quay giòn, rắn nướng, quán Tô Châu, Nguyễn Trãi.

- Cháo gà, chợ Cả Đài.

- Các món tiềm thuốc bắc, quán Toàn, Xô Viết Nghệ Tĩnh.

- Gà tiềm ớt hiểm, quán Vú Sữa, đường Quang Trung.

- Bún bò Hữu Thọ, bún bò chung cư đường Ngô Hữu Hạnh, bún bò trong hẻm 140 Lý Tự Trọng.

- Bánh mì 3 cô gái chỉ bán buổi sáng tại sân nhà văn hóa thiếu nhi.

- Chuột quay lu, dồi rắn, khô cá đồng quán Cây Bưởi ở Hàng Dương.

- Trà sữa quán Roma. đường Nguyễn Việt Hồng.

- Bún gà trong hẻm đường Lý Tự Trọng (chưa tới Phở Oanh nếu đi từ Đại lộ Hòa Bình rẻ phải) hẻm đó có karaoke Too Nice.

- Phở Hải ký chỉ bán buổi sáng trong hẻm đường Võ Thị Sáu.

- Sữa đậu nành, gỏi khô bò Quân khu, đại lộ Hòa Bình.

- Cháo sò huyết đường Lý Tự Trọng.

- Các món baba, rùa, rắn, Quán 225 đường 3/2.

- Các món nướng như: chân gà nướng, mề gà nướng, ốc nướng tiêu... đường xuống Bến Ninh Kiều (gần UBND).



Quán bánh cống ở đường Nguyễn Trãi.
- Bún măng đường Phan Đình Phùng (khu nhà cổ 18 căn).

- Mì vịt tiềm đường Phan Đình Phùng (kế bên UBND Phường An Lạc).

- Các món ăn chơi gồm các loại bánh, các loại kem, thức uống, gỏi đu đủ, gỏi cuốn... đường Hoàng Văn Thụ (khúc gần cầu Nguyễn Trãi).

- Lẩu dê Sông Hậu (gần nhà hàng Hoa Sứ, KS Victoria).

- Bánh tiêu đường Đề Thám.

- Bánh mì Hữu Hiệp đường Võ Văn Tần

- Cá viên chiên đối diện Hồng Đức 6 đường Trần Văn Khéo.

- Sữa đậu nành sân vận động Cần Thơ (chỉ bán buổi tối).

- Cút lộn chiên đầu đường Lý Tự Trọng giao với Trần Hưng Đạo.

- Bánh kem Đức Thành đường 30/4.

- Sữa đậu nành nằn trong Bảo tàng Quân khu 9

- Gà hầm xả bên khu nhà Nam Long.

- Bún thịt xào, chả giò (bán từ sáng tới trưa), cạnh nhà thờ Tin Lành, đường Mậu Thân.

- Cơn sườn, gà đường Phan Đình Phùng (vào hẻm) hướng về Nguyễn Thị Minh Khai (bên phải).

- Cơm tấm bì (buổi sáng), gần cầu Nhị Kiều vào hẻm đường Xô Viết Nghệ Tĩnh.

- Xe kem đẩy trên đường Xô Viết Nghệ Tĩnh, do ông Hai bán 42 năm rồi, thời gian bán từ 15h30 đến 20h30, 4.000 đồng một ly.

_* Mời bạn chia sẻ thêm về các địa chỉ ăn ngon của Cần Thơ. Thông tin của bạn sẽ được bổ sung vào bài viết._


Nguồn: ngoisao

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Cần Thơ* - *tour du lich Can Tho*

Cùng khám phá *du lịch Cần Thơ* - *du lich Can Tho*

----------


## lunas2

oài, lâu roài k dc ăn mực nướng

----------


## vaga_pro2006

Cả danh sách các món  :cuoi1:  Đã thiệt

----------


## h20love

mực tươi nướng chưa ăn bao giờ...

----------

